# Help! I relocated my batt to the trunk and now my car won't start!



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

OK I put my battery in my truck (making space for my IC piping)
and now my car won't start. I used 1/0 gauge wire for + & ground.
I have a stinger batt. which is suppose to be as good as an optima
yellow top. The ground is running to my seatbelt bracket in the 
rear of the car. I did not redo the ground wire in the front that is
attached to the thermostat and body of the car yet. The 
connections on the batt are tight. It was difficult to start from the 
beginning but would crank (last Sat.). I just had to step on the gas 
to get her going. Now it won't even crank over. To get home from work 
I had to be pushed down a hill and dump the clutch (twice) before 
it would start :-( I got home after driving 15 miles tried it again,
nothin but a tick tick and then silence. All of the electrical work fine.
Any thing jump out at you? I need some help fast. Thanks peeps. 
GTIRoids


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You didn't hook up the accessory wire that were once on the battery or you blew the fusible link.


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

I have the accessory wire hooked up I thought. What I did was cut the normal terminal (positive) that hooks to the battery and attached it to the 1/0 that I have running through the car to the circuit braker to the positive on the batt in the trunk. I have it hooked to the 2 wires that where originally hooked to the the batt. Is this correct or am I missing something? GTIRoids


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

That's correct! Now, did you make sure that the big wire still fed power to the big started wire? make sure it's connected properly!


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

I think I'm goint to buy one of those audio connectors that fit on top of the battery and connects all of the wires and use it to connect the wires in the front. I think that's where my problem is. Thanks for your help buddy  GTIRoids


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

No offense, but could you please stop saying GTIRoids after each post. And I hope the situation works out for you.


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *No offense, but could you please stop saying GTIRoids after each post. *


No prob. Can I ask why that bothers U?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Its just annoying when you read a post and you read the same thing over and over again.


----------

